# I hope you all like sable papillons, because here's a TON....



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

and one tricolor, but that's besides the point.

A friend (actually Beau's mom's owner) took these while we were gone. They had both our dogs, Pig, another friend's dogs and their own there so it turned into quite a gathering, I think.

I cut out the people since I'm sure they don't want their pictures posted online!










Okay, a group begging.

L-R: Wendy... I think this is Wendy, Tango, Amy, Gigi, Summer, Denise around the chair, the fat one in the back is Piggy, the front is Dalia, Sable, Candy and Beau

Across the generations:










Beau, his great grandma Denise, his mama, Piggy, and sister Sable

Denise is really really old and is showing it. It's so sad.










I wonder what they said to make Beau look so sad in this picture.

MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Amy, Mimi, Rose, and Tango in the recliner + someone's tail up on the top. I'll guess Wendy since that's 'her spot'.










Remember the puppies?










They're still cute. (look at Minnie's face!)










Pig's birthday hat. (Does that expression not look like Beau?)

More


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

More begging. Okay.... L-R: Sable, Amy, Candy (pom), Tango up top. 2nd row- Dalia (Wendy?), Gigi, Beau, Denise. Next row- Summer, Mimi. Bottom- Rose's ear.

Then the fun picture:










Okay, look carefully at the two on the right of the chair. One is falling and the other is shoving the falling one out of the way. the one pushing through is of course, Summer. the one falling is Tango. >.<

L-R here: Rose, Dalia (or Wendy), Sable, Tango (falling), Summer (shoving), Denise, Pig, and Candy clumped together, Beau's crooked blaze in the corner.

and that is all. *whew*


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!!! That's a huge family reunion!!! They're all so cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


>


They are all cute Laurelin,my fourite colour is the peachy looking pooch.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> They are all cute Laurelin,my fourite colour is the peachy looking pooch.


That's actually Candy, who is a pomeranian. She is owned by a friend who owns Dalia, Sable, and Amy (all papillons). Candy is a rescue, but she thinks she's a papillon and part of the family, so she gets to come along.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,are they closley related breeds then Laurelin?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually, not at all!  Papillons are spaniels and poms are spitz. They have quite different temperaments really. Candy is a really neat little dog though. I wouldn't mind having a pom (or another kind of spitz) one day.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Well i learn something new everyday here.
I never knew paps were spaniels or that Poms were spitz,they do look very similar though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> Well i learn something new everyday here.
> I never knew paps were spaniels or that Poms were spitz,they do look very similar though.


Yep, they really do. Paps origins are a little bit unknown, but they're most closely related to the other toy spaniel breeds like the Cavalier King Charles. Some people call them spitz because of the pointy noses, erect ears and the curly tails, but they're spaniels. They just don't look too spaniel-y to most people. 

The drop eared version looks more spaniel, though:

http://www.littlepawz.com/dog_images/phalene.jpg


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> The drop eared version looks more spaniel, though:
> 
> http://www.littlepawz.com/dog_images/phalene.jpg


Wow... I've never seen a drop eared before. I think that's the first small dog that I've ever seen that I actually like the looks of (no offense, of course... your dogs are beauties!). Is that considered a flaw, or is it akin to something like a long coated gsd?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I have just died.....

....and gone to papillon heaven.


I am in love. IN. LOVE.

Ok so when you were all his great grandma, I was like wow she must be OLD! But then I remembered that technically she could be like 4 years old or something and still be a great grandma.. That people vs. dog getting all mixed up in my head again

So which puppy are you sending me?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> Wow... I've never seen a drop eared before. I think that's the first small dog that I've ever seen that I actually like the looks of (no offense, of course... your dogs are beauties!). Is that considered a flaw, or is it akin to something like a long coated gsd?


Oh no, it's not a flaw at all! It's actually the original variety of papillon. You see them all the time at shows, but they just aren't as popular as the erect eared version. Since paps are known for their huge ears, most people automatically think of the erect eared version, but both are completely correct. In the US the varieties show together, in other countries, they show separate.

Exactly the same dog, just different ears. 

ETA: The drop eared version is known as the Phalene, which is french for moth. (whereas Papillon is french for butterfly)



4dogs3cats said:


> I have just died.....
> 
> ....and gone to papillon heaven.
> 
> ...


Okay, the best puppy imo is the big girl with the darker face. She's sooo funny. Minnie is a close second, followed by Bernard (formerly Sharpie) the sable boy. Actually my least favorite personality wise is the boy they're thinking about keeping as of now. 

I think Denise is 15 years old or around that point. She's an old lady, but she still runs the house.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, the best puppy imo is the big girl with the darker face. She's sooo funny. Minnie is a close second, followed by Bernard (formerly Sharpie) the sable boy. Actually my least favorite personality wise is the boy they're thinking about keeping as of now. 

I think Denise is 15 years old or around that point. She's an old lady, but she still runs the house.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I like the girl with the dark face. Is she the one with the brown kind of streaked through? Or is that Minnie? Does she already have homes lined up? (Im not saying I want one.. well I WANT one, but cant get one yet)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think there's potential homes lined up. They'll be staying for quite a while yet, since they're toy dogs. I know Minnie has a couple of people interested. Minnie's the one with the white face and the other girl is the one that has the really thin blaze.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, cute overload! I want to take them all home! =O


----------

